# mk5 rotor size question



## pb4life545 (May 12, 2010)

im ordering rotors for my mk5 gti. stock are 282x12 and the ones im looking at are 286x12. is that going to pose a problem or will i be fine?
thanks


----------



## pb4life545 (May 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Soooo... you're asking if a 286mm disk will fit where a 282mm disk was designed to go... :laugh:



Ok, I suppose I shouldn't laugh, but I do anyway. No is your answer, look at rotors that were designed to go on your car.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My 2012 Turbo Beetle had the 286X12's on the rears. If your rear calipers/carriers are the same
part numbers as are on my Turbo Beetle, they will fit. I've upgraded my rears to WP PRo Brakes
322X12, using the same OEM calipers/carriers, but needed a custom adaptor that WP supplies with
their upgrade kit.

If you want to, ask your VW parts dept if your rear brakes utilize the following caliper and carrier numbers.
If they do, the 286X12's will fit without modification:
Rear - Right Side - Carrier - 5K0615426A Rear - Left Side - Carrier - 5K0615425A 
Rear - Right Side - Caliper - 5K0615424A Rear - Left Dide - Caliper - 5K0615423A

Just for the record, the units for my car are painted red to match the front calipers that came with the 
Turbo Beetle. I know many other VW models use the same size components but perhaps they also come
in silver for other cars. In either case, if the numbers I listed are compatible, you would be good to go
if ordering them.


----------

